# CAF Discus grow out progress



## Cstar_BC (Sep 24, 2016)

Received these guys as fry in November 2016 - here's how they look now biggest guy is about 3"

They are developing amazing color - and ferocious appetites ,almost lose a finger at feeding time


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Fabulous job! That are growing up really nicely :bigsmile:


----------



## Cstar_BC (Sep 24, 2016)

Some bumps along the way - but I think I've got this whole discus thing down lol


----------



## lebon (Oct 8, 2012)

Very nice, good healthy fish keeping!


----------

